# Syria-Russia-Uk



## HOBIE (Apr 11, 2018)

It is not looking good


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

No it ain't Hobie.  Have to agree.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 12, 2018)

Too many people have already died, way before this atrocity. It's criminal. Some sort of response needs to happen, this must not be allowed to continue.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Too many people have already died, way before this atrocity. It's criminal. Some sort of response needs to happen, this must not be allowed to continue.


Fully agree Lucy. My worry is it will get worse before it gets better and Russia is now a serious problem as is Assad and I cannot see any other way.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 12, 2018)

The danger if Trump responds by sending a few missiles from his aircraft carriers that some Russians might get killed. If that happens, things will really go t**s up.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2018)

I think Russia is getting worse. My friends & I went on our Motorbikes to the Russian border. Never again


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve visited Russia twice (I once applied for the medic’s job in the British Embassy) while it was still communist. Loved the place. It’s gone down the pan since, with a GDP lower than almost any other country in Europe. It’s skint, the economy is in ruins. Just like the UK will be after Brexit. Russia can’t afford a war, it’s all fart and no poo.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2018)

Its started ! On the news this morning


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2018)

Toney Blar Blar should have thought about Afgan ?  Even the Russians could not sort that out ?  Its a real problem


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

RAF Akrotiri on Cyprus is just 112 miles from Syria, and is home to Tornadoes that might well have carried out missions last night. They are now on high alert for a military response. 

We live in interesting times.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Frightening times ahead, don't think for one moment that the Ruskies won't retaliate.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2018)

On edge !  I hope it works out well.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 14, 2018)

Rumour has it Trump is using the attack as a diversion tactic to take people’s minds off his antics. Apparently he’s calling the strike, ‘Desert Stormy!’


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Apparently he’s calling the strike, ‘Desert Stormy!’


Groan!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 14, 2018)

It's a good distraction from Brexshit debacle.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2018)

It’s all fine for you lot, but here on the West coast of Scotland we have the entire illegal UK stock of nuclear weapons, and the main base for nuclear subs. 20 miles or so from Glasgow. We don’t want them, we think the government should stick them away from centres of population. Or get rid of them in accordance with international law.

Interestingly, the razor blades I’m using at the moment were made in Russia, St Petersburg. Wonder if Putin uses the same ones?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 15, 2018)

Russia is not he one to watch but people just don't see that yet.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

I agree, Vince. As I said before, Russia is a busted flush. No money. You work in the next world power.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I agree, Vince. As I said before, Russia is a busted flush. No money. You work in the next world power.


And you definitely don't want that to happen I can assure you.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

I think we already live in a country run by a small cabal of right wing loonies pursuing their own agenda, though I do agree with your comment.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> And you definitely don't want that to happen I can assure you.



China et al are already annihilating us one import at a time!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

Mind you, the flashy Apple phone I’m using was made in China. I don’t doubt the iPad I’m charging was too.


----------

